

(nodeJSCloud) - Looking for a few node.js enthusiasts - nodejscloud

We are looking for a few motivated people who eat, sleep, and breathe node.js to join us at nodeJSCloud. Simply put, we are a IaaS for the node.js developer community. Our goal is to make it easier for node.js folks to make sweet applications, and deploy them.<p>At this time, we are only looking for people local in San Diego. Sorry bout that. :(<p>If your interested in working with a dynamic and agile startup, in an amazing emerging node.js market give us a hollar; beer on us.<p>hello@nodejscloud.com<p>http://www.nodejscloud.com
======
swombat
I think you mean PaaS rather than IaaS.

You do realise there's about 20 other companies doing the same thing at this
point, right?

~~~
smoody
"You do realise there's about 20 other companies doing the same thing at this
point, right?"

The same thing was true when Google entered the market. ;-)

~~~
swombat
They weren't old crufty competitors, not fresh new ones trying to jump into a
hot market...

